# It's a colt!!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

We've got our second foal, a beautiful sorrel colt!
He's by Shai, my Simeon Shai+ son, and Rina, a moderate Sabion Patron/Aswan mare. 
Star, snip, four socks, pretty face - He's hot stuff! I'm glad it's a colt or I'd be really tempted to keep him around! LOL

www.allbreedpedigree.com/rina+foal


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Look at those socks! Absolutely adorable.


----------



## luckyyoyo (Apr 22, 2010)

How lovely.


----------



## luckyyoyo (Apr 22, 2010)

I am so sorry,I'm not good at English.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

ShutUpJoe said:


> Look at those socks! Absolutely adorable.


Thank you!


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

He is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Lucky, your post was fine!
Thank you! 

And welcome to HorseForum!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

aw! i love all the socks. super cute, congrats!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! he's so perfect! the only thing that will keep him and his future owner(s) from getting too cocky is his star- its off to the side!
Not that I care, lol. I didn't notice it until I looked hard, haha!
Congrats! Will he be a stud?


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

luckyyoyo said:


> I am so sorry,I'm not good at English.


haha your doing pretty well so far 

I love colts! so cute. I love their little enormous forheads


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

thunderhooves said:


> Wow! he's so perfect! the only thing that will keep him and his future owner(s) from getting too cocky is his star- its off to the side!
> Not that I care, lol. I didn't notice it until I looked hard, haha!
> Congrats! Will he be a stud?


LOL
He's the crooked super star. :lol:

I think he's got stallion potential. Pedigree wise, anyway. We'll have to see as he matures. He'll be listed for sale when he's a few months older. If the new owners want to him a stallion, that's cool. But if he sticks around, he'll be getting de-nutted. LOL


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

he's absolutely precious =) he's got such a cute face


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He's adorable! I love those flashy white socks of his!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

OMG....he is soooooo darn cute.
His legs are so long.
I like this little guy!
Very flashy!
hp


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## icyhorse (Apr 7, 2010)

Aw, he is so cute. The socks is adorable !


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Adorable, much nicer than her last foal!  I love his socks, way too cute! Whats his name?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I want him so bad!!! He is so pretty!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow what a cutie!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

What a baby! He's gorgeous, I love his cute lil socks  I'm gonna steal him...


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Adorable, much nicer than her last foal!  I love his socks, way too cute! Whats his name?


Thanks! I have to agree... Cyn was cute but... Paint. :lol:

No name yet... I'm thinking he's actually Khoda's baby, not Shai's. That'll change everything. lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LoveStory10 said:


> What a baby! He's gorgeous, I love his cute lil socks  I'm gonna steal him...


haha
No stealing. He will be for sale, though.


----------

